# Loft insulation



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

We came back from house hunting in Andalucia (Iznajar) a few weeks ago and have found a house we're rather keen on. It has a 'normal' ceiling on the first floor, as opposed to exposed beams as in many older houses. Has anyone here tried putting in loft insulation in a house like that in Spain? Is it any more awkward than it would be in the UK? There is currently no access to the loft so we'd have to sort that out first!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, long time no hear!

Is this primarily to stop heat escaping in winter? Because as far as I know (which isn't a great deal) you might make the living space hotter in summer if heat can't escape through the ceiling. However I believe there are ways of drawing heat into the loft with some sort of solar powered air pump; somebody on here was talking about it a couple of years ago. But normally those high ceilings are there for a purpose, i.e. to keep the room cooler.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Hiya!
It would be to help in winter, yes. It already has double glazed windows with shutters to keep out the heat in summer. I would have thought that insulation in the loft would work in both directions ie help to keep the heat hitting the roof in summer from reaching the rest of the house as well as keeping heat in during the winter.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi, long time no hear!
> 
> Is this primarily to stop heat escaping in winter? Because as far as I know (which isn't a great deal) you might make the living space hotter in summer if heat can't escape through the ceiling. However I believe there are ways of drawing heat into the loft with some sort of solar powered air pump; somebody on here was talking about it a couple of years ago. But normally those high ceilings are there for a purpose, i.e. to keep the room cooler.


If that were the case, why do they spray foam roofs (rooves)?

Surely it would help keep the heat out as well?


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

tricky one this .... Any insulation would help heat the house by minimising " heat loss " , it would also act as a barrier to stop heat getting in, hence keep it cooler ( or at least that is what would happen in England ) in spain I would think once the heat built up in the house it may actualy stop it getting out !! Obviously maximum ventilation would help . As I say " tricky" lol


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

It works both ways. We insulated during our renovations primarily because it was the coldest house I have ever known in the winter. Walls insulated and ceilings. 100% improvement in both winter and summer. House maintains a steady temperature. Its noticeable that we are hardly using the AC units since installation in the summer, as for winter - a revelation. The heat from the log burner stays in the house with little need for other heat sources to be used.



Mind you we did over engineer it somewhat...


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

That's really interesting, Mykap. Were you able to buy the insulation locally? Is that internal wall insulation? I only ask as I've seen several houses in the town where I live in the UK having external wall insulation retro-fitted in recent months and would have thought that might be less disruptive. Possibly more expensive, though. I don't know.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> If that were the case, why do they spray foam roofs (rooves)?
> 
> Surely it would help keep the heat out as well?


We are all flat roofs here so there are no lofts to insulate. But I remember being told in Mexico that high ceilings (angled or domed rather than flat) were the best way to keep a room cool. I guess insulation would work on a flat ceiling if the main input of heat was through the roof, but if it's coming through walls and windows as well, it would stop the heat that builds up during the day from escaping at night.


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

We installed false ceilings (ie suspended ceilings the aluminum supports can be seen in the picture) ours had high ceilings with beams originally. Recessed down lights fitted at the same time. The walls were dry lined with plaster board and insulation (I seem to recall 30mm) with a metal inner backing in the bathrooms. 
Additionally the floors were fitted with laminated flooring in the bedrooms and lounge, the bathrooms and kitchen are traditional tiles. The look of the place has been transformed by the smooth walls and modern lighting as well as reducing heating/cooling costs. 

BTW The windows had been replaced with double glazed units some years ago but made little difference to heat loss - perhaps some, but not as dramatic as the insulation - they were great at reducing the noise of the dawn chorus we get from the birds though! 

All materials sourced locally and local builders used and before anyone says it permits are required.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Cavity wall insulation made a huge difference to my house. It's much warmer in winter and cooler in summer. Do houses in spain typically have cavity walls?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We put insulation which consisted of shredded paper in the walls (is that a cavity wall ?) It occurs to me that this is pehaps considered a fire risk in the UK? We also got good double glazing put in a non sliding patio door and this has improved winter and summer temps and noise levels too. This only in one room though. I do think the build up of heat is a potential problem and professional advice should be sought.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We put insulation which consisted of shredded paper in the walls (is that a cavity wall ?) It occurs to me that this is pehaps considered a fire risk in the UK? We also got good double glazing put in a non sliding patio door and this has improved winter and summer temps and noise levels too. This only in one room though. I do think the build up of heat is a potential problem and professional advice should be sought.


My partner is a building services consulting engineer so he's my professional advisor.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Navas said:


> My partner is a building services consulting engineer so he's my professional advisor.


I have a personal financial advisor, computer tecnician and accountant


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

If there will be a void above the insulation, make sure it is ventilated. If not, the trapped hot air will cause mould. If the roof has pantiles and there's no underlay you might find that's enough because there are gaps there already. Or you might want to put vent tiles at the eaves and maybe the ridge too.

Insulation really just stops warm air moving, whether that's outside to inside or vice versa. So you will find it cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

We're aware of the mould issue, thanks. Funnily enough, we've been discussing it this evening.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Our house has no insulation and its bloody cold in the winter and bloody hot in the summer

LOL

I love it


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

cambio said:


> Our house has no insulation and its bloody cold in the winter and bloody hot in the summer
> 
> LOL
> 
> I love it


It takes all sorts, Cambio!


----------



## clairehgrimshaw (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi, we've searched all over but only find it when you put in lana-mineral. We're in Catalunya and Big Mat, Bauhaus and Leroy Merlin all keep it. Might be worth checking local builders merchants. Big Mat is ours. Good luck!


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Our house has no insulation and its bloody cold in the winter and bloody hot in the summer


Think of have a hat on in the winter, the warmth goes up your body and out the top of your head.
The analogy doesn't work in summer since you body is still producing warmth (not cold).
But it you think about holding the temperature being generated inside then that is my point.
Insulating will also hold in moisture so you'll need to vent the space.


----------

